# Wicd not obtaining IP address

## Askar450

Is anyone having this problem? I can't get Wicd to work while in Openbox.

----------

## Rexilion

You don't give much info...

Is it wired? Wireless? (if wireless, what's it SSID? What is it's encryption? Do you use wpa_supplicant?)

Does it work with other managers?

Did you try it manually?

----------

